# [SPOILER] Things to come in Star Wars Episode III



## Mistwell (May 29, 2002)

Well, we know (with some degree of confidence) the following information about Star Wars Episode III already:

1. Anakin will speak with Darth Vaders voice at the end of the film. Scoop: October 11, 1998 Dalex: "Just got back from a lecture given by James Earl Jones at Penn State. He spoke about the arts and gave a throughly enjoyable speech. During the q & a session, he did happen to mention that his voice will only be heard during the last 5 minutes of episode #3. I guess we can all look forward to that." 

2. Bail Organa will be fighting against Anakin. Scoop: Sept. 1997 Annotated Screenplays book, written by George Lucas, page 291:

'The man Leia called Father was obviously not her father. He is part of the group that ends up having to fight Darth Vader in the film that will be out in 2003 [laughs].' [Note: 2003 was pushed to 2005].

3. We will see a lava planet, perhaps for the battle between Anakin and Obi-Wan. This one is a little speculative. Scoop: The Force.net reports a pre-production painting by Joe Johnson was never used for Return of the Jedi showing Darth Vader looking out over a sea of lava. "When we were doing [Jedi] I remember I had done a series of sketches of Vader's home, and there was a sea of lava that his house looked out on," remembered Johnson. "I remember having trouble drawing it because everything was either orange or a shadow; it was very intense. But before we got too far, George said he would save this for somewhere down the line, and I stopped working on it."
Another pre-production painting currently on display at The Magic of Myth shows a different interpretation of Vader's home on the lava world. Now we all know by now that Lucas is mining discarded story elements from his early drafts of Star Wars for the prequel trilogy, so chances are pretty good that we'll see the lava planet in Episode III. 

4. We will see a new bad guy in Ep III. Scoop: March 18, 2002, Star Wars Insider, an article mentions how Samuel Jackson, Christopher Lee and Jimmy Smits will all be returning for Episode III. However, it mentions that casting decisions for smaller parts "including a new bad guy" have yet to be made.

5. Almost all the Jedi die in Ep III, including Mace Windu. Scoop: March 27, 2002 Samuel L. Jackson interview with The Calgary Sun newspaper, "All the Jedi die in Episode III during the Clone Wars," Jackson told The Sun. "I told George (Lucas) I didn't mind dying, I just didn't want to go out like some punk.
"George said that was fine and he'd see what he could do about a fitting death scene for Mace."

6. The droids have their memories wiped: Scoop: May 27, 2002 E! Daily News interview with George Lucas, question regarding the mystery surrounding what C-3PO should and shouldn't remember of their adventures in the prequels. Lucas said:
"Well, one, his brains have, his memory system has been erased and so has R2's. So, they don't remember anything from the first trilogy. I'm telling you something from Episode III, but I shouldn't be telling you that, but I think most of the fans already know that."

7.  I'm tracking down a rumor that Lucas confirmed Boba Fett's return in Ep III, will let you know if I can confirm it.


----------



## MythandLore (May 29, 2002)

Naboo and Gungans will go -poof- so they aren't in IV V and VI

POOF!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 29, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *Naboo and Gungans will go -poof- so they aren't in IV V and VI
> 
> POOF! *




Well, that's not necessarily the case.  The Gungans were pretty provincial, so you really don't need to explain their absence, and the Naboo may have taken the pacifist route in the Civil War, explaining their absence.  It's a big galaxy, after all.

Alternatively, the lava planet could BE Naboo.  That might explain why Vader takes it as his home.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 29, 2002)

Double Post


----------



## Black Omega (May 29, 2002)

This is pure speculation but Boba Fett really -should- return for Ep III.  And be the one to kill Mace.  If he's not, then there is little point to Mace killing Jango Fett, then cutting away later to Boba Fett with his dad's helmut, unless more was planned for this.  Time doesn't even need to be a factor.  We know clones can be speed grown, little Boba can go back to the cloners to be grown faster or something.  As someone else already said in their sig.

"Hello.  My name is Boba Fett.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die."


----------



## MythandLore (May 29, 2002)

Canis said:
			
		

> *Alternatively, the lava planet could BE Naboo.*



Naboo -POOF!-


			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *This is pure speculation but Boba Fett really -should- return for Ep III.  And be the one to kill Mace.
> 
> "Hello.  My name is Boba Fett.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die."  *



Windu -POOF!-


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 29, 2002)

Might we see a preview of the Death Star?  Maybe just the superlaser from it.  That could easily explain Naboo not being in the later films.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 29, 2002)

A guess---

Tensions will mount between the Senate and the Jedi as they investigate that "horrible slip" by Count Dooku. Senators will complain, after they are tipped off that they are being watched by the Jedi.

Mace Windu will confront the Lord of the Sith.....Ohhpps, I mean poor Chancellor Palpatine after the power of the jedi is infringed on - he will be killed by the Royal Guard during the coupe planned by the Jedi Council but not before he strikes down the most beloved Senator in the Republic -- Padme Amidala.  

The Chancellor, though stunned by grief, will be forced to disband the Jedi. He reels from the snake he held to his breast. But he will be strong ---- for the Republic.

Poor, misunderstood Anakin who has been expelled from the order. Makes his life with Padme and enjoys it for a time, until the petty Jedi try to prevent his happiness by taking Padme from him. The greatest loss to him was his unborn child.

Of course only time will tell.......


----------



## Fenros (May 29, 2002)

The prediction I'm making with my friends (yes, money was bet) is that Chancellor Palpatine isn't Darth Sidious, but in fact a clone (or something like that) of Sidious that he can control. One that doesn't emanate a Dark Force presence and can walk amongst the Jedi freely.

But then again I could be putting more thought into this than Lucas has and could seriously lose this bet. Oh well, its only like 5 bucks.


----------



## Black Omega (May 29, 2002)

The clone theory is gaining broad appeal at the moment.  It does beg the question.  If Palpatine is just a cloned dupe.  Why was Yoda staring at him so suspiciously in AotC?


----------



## Aaron2 (May 29, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *The clone theory is gaining broad appeal at the moment.  It does beg the question.  If Palpatine is just a cloned dupe.  Why was Yoda staring at him so suspiciously in AotC? *




And why was Palpatine councelling Annakin on how to be the most powerful Jedi of all?

The Sidious != Palpatine theory has lost a bit of credibility.


Aaron


----------



## Staffan (May 29, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *Naboo and Gungans will go -poof- so they aren't in IV V and VI
> 
> POOF! *



Not at all necessary. After all, the Republic/Empire consists of thousands, if not millions of systems. By my count, the original movies took place on:

A New Hope: Tatooine, Yavin IV, and at the location where Alderaan would have been if it hadn't been blown to smithereens.

Empire Strikes Back: Hoth, Dagobah, Bespin.

Return of the Jedi: Tatooine, Endor.

That's a total of 7 planets, 6 if you don't count Alderaan - hardly an exhaustive look at the planets of the galaxy. The prequels add Coruscant, Naboo, Kamino and Geonosis to the list, bringing the total up to 11 (or 10) but that's still hardly a complete list of the planets of the Empire/Republic.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 29, 2002)

Aaron2 said:
			
		

> *And why was Palpatine councelling Annakin on how to be the most powerful Jedi of all?
> 
> The Sidious != Palpatine theory has lost a bit of credibility. *




Because seeking to be powerful is a path to the Dark Side.  Ego is a path to the Dark Side.  Acting against the advice of his elders because he thinks that he is more attuned to the Force than they may well help lead Anakin to the Dark Side.  The fact that Palpatine IS Sidious was never more obvious than in the scene where he was advising Anakin.  From the nature of the advice right down to the two of them walking together in the same pose Vader and the Emperor walked in together in ROTJ.


----------



## Fenros (May 30, 2002)

Canis wrote: 







> The fact that Palpatine IS Sidious was never more obvious than in the scene where he was advising Anakin. From the nature of the advice right down to the two of them walking together in the same pose Vader and the Emperor walked in together in ROTJ.




Agreed. But I'm still entertaining the idea that Palpatine is not really Sidious. Just a pawn of Sidious, a high ranking pawn, but a pawn. One that looks like him. A clone, or whatever.

Darth Sidious could easily hang out in the dark bowels of Coruscant secretly while his double runs things in open view. Sidious could instruct Palpatine to fan the flames of Anakin's trip to the dark side.

But this theory is very unlikely I know. So again, I don't take much stock in it. It was just a small fun wager between me and some friends.

One thing I do wonder. If indeed Palpatine is Darth Sidious, at what point did a noble from Naboo turn into a powerful Sith Lord?  Was Palpatine's political background on Naboo faked? That seems like a hard thing to accomplish. 

I find it hard to imagine this young man from Naboo going through his political climb while at the same time learning to become a Sith Lord. But who knows........

.......Padme was a Senator in her early twenties right? Maybe it doesn't take that long to become one on Naboo. Maybe Palpatine from age 15-40 did nothing but do dark side stuff secretly, then went into politics. Its kinda weird sounding. I imagine getting to the level Sidious is at to be something that consumes a lot of time. 

I can imagine the election ballet for senator the first time Palpatine tries to become one.

"Check one of the following names for Senator:"

___Nayma Admarie (4 years Queen's Council, 3 years Diplomat)
___Vanaka Reema (7 years Foriegn Trade Administration)
___Palpatine (...uh...25 years post graduate school. Yah, that's it)

Okay, now I'm being silly. But its something to knock around in your head. Its possible, but I wonder if Lucas will explain it or not.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (May 30, 2002)

Boba Fett will return in EP3 I am betting. He will also be the one to kill Mace Windu. 

When he kills Windu fully expect him to do it in some manner that completely disintigrates Mace's body. I also fully expect that Fett is hired to kill Windu by either the emperor or that Windu is one of the last Jedi killed and the order comes from Vader.

This then would add a little background to that scene in Empires where Vader hires the bounty hunters to go after Han Solo. At one point Vader very specifically tells Boba Fett "no disintigration".





			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *This is pure speculation but Boba Fett really -should- return for Ep III.  And be the one to kill Mace.  If he's not, then there is little point to Mace killing Jango Fett, then cutting away later to Boba Fett with his dad's helmut, unless more was planned for this.  Time doesn't even need to be a factor.  We know clones can be speed grown, little Boba can go back to the cloners to be grown faster or something.  As someone else already said in their sig.
> 
> "Hello.  My name is Boba Fett.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die."
> 
> *


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 30, 2002)

Fenros said:
			
		

> *Padme was a Senator in her early twenties right? Maybe it doesn't take that long to become one on Naboo. Maybe Palpatine from age 15-40 did nothing but do dark side stuff secretly, then went into politics. Its kinda weird sounding. I imagine getting to the level Sidious is at to be something that consumes a lot of time.*



Or maybe he's just a LOT older than he appears.  He IS a powerful force user, and nothing in an official source ever said Sith can't live a long time.


----------



## Corinth (May 30, 2002)

Lucas has said that Palpatine is Sidieous and not a clone.  Lucas also said that Ep. 3 is to take place two years after AOTC, and thus 20 years before ANH.  This makes Boba Fett unlikely to be the one who kills Mace Windu, especially in light of the fact that Lucas promised Jackson that Windu would have an honorable and noble death.  It will be either Dooku or Anakin that cuts him down.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 30, 2002)

> Lucas has said that Palpatine is Sidieous and not a clone.




I'd like a source on that, if you don't mind.  Every comment and interview from Lucas that I've seen, he's refused to answer questions of that sort.  In fact, I understand he's been pretty amused at everyone assuming that they _are_ the same person.

So please, attributions if you would.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (May 30, 2002)

I have heard the same thing about Lucas being amused by all of the assumptions. I sure hope they move things ahead further. Boba Fett really needs to kill Mace Windu and be developed as a stronger character. He may have looked cool in Empires and Jedi but he really had a small role and died off pretty quickly.


----------



## Grim (May 31, 2002)

two things:

The clone theory actually has some substance because in later books the main enemys directly after RotJ are a series of clones of the emperor.

Also, Boba Fett does not actually die in RotJ. He just gets horribly messed up, but not before he kills that pit thingy. It was in the books, and maybe the comics

Later, though, he is killed by an ex-imperial Journeyman dude, who takes his armor, and masqerades as him, slowly going crazy, until he effectivly is Boba Fett. That i think was in the books... or maybe the comics...


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 31, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *two things:
> 
> The clone theory actually has some substance because in later books the main enemys directly after RotJ are a series of clones of the emperor.
> 
> ...




All of that book and comic stuff makes NO impression on Lucas.  Therefore it means LESS than nothing for the content of Episode III.

btw- If I were a Boba Fett fan, I think I'd prefer he die the way he did in RotJ than be the focus of some of those hack stories that came after.  Ack.

Of course, I'd rather the Death Star had blown up with Luke still on it than think about most of the hack stories that came after.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Welverin (May 31, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *Also, Boba Fett does not actually die in RotJ. He just gets horribly messed up, but not before he kills that pit thingy. It was in the books, and maybe the comics*




That was in a book, but I read a comment by Lucas where he said Boba died in RotJ and it was only the constant pestering by the book and comic people, who in turn were constantly pestered by fans, that made him consent to bringing him back. So as far as George is concerned Boba Fett died in RotJ.



> *Later, though, he is killed by an ex-imperial Journeyman dude, who takes his armor, and masqerades as him, slowly going crazy, until he effectivly is Boba Fett. That i think was in the books... or maybe the comics... *




Definitely in a comic.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (May 31, 2002)

Besides the Thrawn stories I would have to agree with you. 99% of the books besides those were horrible hack jobs.




			
				Canis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All of that book and comic stuff makes NO impression on Lucas.  Therefore it means LESS than nothing for the content of Episode III.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 31, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Besides the Thrawn stories I would have to agree with you. 99% of the books besides those were horrible hack jobs. *




Personally, I got a HUGE kick out of the beginning of his second set of books.  Within the first 10 pages he waved his hand and righted all the nonsense about what Luke could do that had gone on in the other books.  Luke had been made into some kind of god, and then Zahn dropped in with a little Jedi mind trick.  "You will forget all the nonsense that came before...  THIS is Luke Skywalker...  THIS is what the Jedi are about..."

Sometimes I think Zahn is the only one of those authors who even SAW the movies.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (May 31, 2002)

I got the impression he went a little overboard. He made Skywalker into a small town hick and forgot he has been running around the galaxy fighting a war for the last 20 years.

Then he wrote that Specter of the Empire series with the Thrawn clone. That one clearly seems to imply it was supposed to be 3 books but instead he wrapped everything up perfect at the end of the second book in a rather lame manner.

I also found the Noghori to be weak. Super death commandoes that not a single person in the rebellion have ever seen or even heard of before.




			
				Canis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Personally, I got a HUGE kick out of the beginning of his second set of books.  Within the first 10 pages he waved his hand and righted all the nonsense about what Luke could do that had gone on in the other books.  Luke had been made into some kind of god, and then Zahn dropped in with a little Jedi mind trick.  "You will forget all the nonsense that came before...  THIS is Luke Skywalker...  THIS is what the Jedi are about..."
> 
> Sometimes I think Zahn is the only one of those authors who even SAW the movies. *


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 31, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *I got the impression he went a little overboard. He made Skywalker into a small town hick and forgot he has been running around the galaxy fighting a war for the last 20 years.
> 
> Then he wrote that Specter of the Empire series with the Thrawn clone. That one clearly seems to imply it was supposed to be 3 books but instead he wrapped everything up perfect at the end of the second book in a rather lame manner. *




Well, Luke WAS a small town hick.  Just because he'd spent time with the Rebellion and then the New Republic politicians doesn't mean he would become cosmopolitan.  He doesn't have the education or background that Leia or Han had, and it's a BIG galaxy.

I was also a little displeased with the neat and easy ending of the second series, but it did tie everything up in a neat little box, setting things up for the New Jedi Order.  Of course, they promptly screwed that up by giving Stackpole the 2nd and 3rd books.  I read the first book by Salvatore and was actually excited, but just couldn't bring myself to wade through another piece of trash from Stackpole, which scuttled the whole thing for me.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (May 31, 2002)

20 years as a hick then 20 years travelling the galaxy as the only Jedi. I think he would have gotten pretty worldly by then. Also he was not that bad of a hick. Luke was smart and educated enough to expect to be accepted at the Imperial Academy.

How would that have been for a twist. Luke training for the Empire. 

I wonder what Obi-Wan would have done if that had ever looked likely to happen.

I actually prefer Stackpole to Salvatore though the last Stackpole I read was his Battletech stuff. Both are in my opinion inferior to Zahn.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 31, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *I actually prefer Stackpole to Salvatore though the last Stackpole I read was his Battletech stuff. Both are in my opinion inferior to Zahn. *




I'm not usually a big Salvatore fan, but I did like Vector Prime (or whatever the name of the first New Jedi Order book was).  I've been hoping for a Zahn book, as that might make it worth tackling Stackpole in order to get caught up in the story.  Maybe it's just me, but all Stackpole's books sound the same.

I did hear that Zahn will be writing a bridge novel either in between Ep1 and Ep2 or in between Ep2 and Ep3.  That could be pretty cool either way.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (May 31, 2002)

I don't know. I bought and read one of the books written between Ep1 and Ep2. its the one where they go to the planet dedicated to building special living space ships.

The book sucked.




			
				Canis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did hear that Zahn will be writing a bridge novel either in between Ep1 and Ep2 or in between Ep2 and Ep3.  That could be pretty cool either way. *


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 31, 2002)

Canis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course, they promptly screwed that up by giving Stackpole the 2nd and 3rd books.  I read the first book by Salvatore and was actually excited, but just couldn't bring myself to wade through another piece of trash from Stackpole, which scuttled the whole thing for me. *




Wow.

I feel just the opposite. I have never been able to finish a book by Salvatore, although I did force myself through vector prime because it was Star Wars. The Stackpole stuff has always been my favorite of the bantam years.

I generally dislike the new jedi order- too dark, too depressing. Then when I saw the Allston was doing a couple of books I was hopeful that the Star Wars novels would be fun to read again, and I was right. IMHO.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 31, 2002)

Lord Mhoram said:
			
		

> *I feel just the opposite. I have never been able to finish a book by Salvatore, although I did force myself through vector prime because it was Star Wars. The Stackpole stuff has always been my favorite of the bantam years.*




As I said before, not a real big Salvatore fan in general, but I really liked the way he handled some of the things in that book, especially the conflict between Jacen and Anakin.

btw- One of the other reasons I've been resisting the New Jedi Order, is that it seems that a lot of plot decisions have been made by committee rather than because they flowed naturally from the story.  For example (BIG Spoiler ahead) they killed Anakin Solo because they thought there would be character confusion between the two Anakins.  That's corporate thinking because no one reads the books who isn't a fan, and a fan wouldn't make that mistake.  Only a disconnected corporate clone would.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 31, 2002)

I guess I should also combat topic drift and post about Ep III

I think Boba should have a hand in killing Mace. He's to young to do it himself, but as a distraction so someone else can do a near lethal shot, the Boba doing a disintigration would be nice.

I figure the only "happy ending" bits we will see will be Padme's twins being spirited away, probably by Yoda, while Obi Wan fights Anakin. I suspect that to be the ending.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 31, 2002)

Lord Mhoram said:
			
		

> *I guess I should also combat topic drift and post about Ep III
> *




Yeah.  We did get off on a tangent there.

Anyway, what about Padme?  I've heard a couple people suggest that it's her death that drives Anakin over the edge, and I admit that's the most likely possibility.  But how about this...

Maybe it's a betrayal by Padme (either real or perceived) that drives Anakin over the edge.  Anakin could himself be the one that kills her in a fit of rage, completing his journey to the Dark Side.  This would, of course, be after she gave birth.  Perhaps hiding his child from him out of a fear of how he's been acting lately could be part of it.


----------



## Skullfyre (May 31, 2002)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Mace Windu will confront the Lord of the Sith.....Ohhpps, I mean poor Chancellor Palpatine after the power of the jedi is infringed on - he will be killed by the Royal Guard during the coupe planned by the Jedi Council but not before he strikes down the most beloved Senator in the Republic -- Padme Amidala.
> *




I believe in ROTJ. Leia states that she remembers her mother(somewhat and being very sad).But that is all


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 31, 2002)

> I believe in ROTJ. Leia states that she remembers her mother(somewhat and being very sad).But that is all





She says she knows her mother but that is strickly from her POV. Maybe she does and Yoda & Ben decide the only way to protect her is fake her death. Does she think Bail is her father?


----------



## Neo (May 31, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *two things:
> 
> Also, Boba Fett does not actually die in RotJ. He just gets horribly messed up, but not before he kills that pit thingy. It was in the books, and maybe the comics
> *




this is correct he was spat out, and rescued in the first of the Bounty Hunter Wars trilogy entitled "The Mandalorian Armor" by C W Jeter.

I also suspect the Palpatine - Sidious link may be a bit more involved....  for example we know the Jedi can exist beyond death in a spiritual form, what if the Sith can do the same..and Palpatine was possessed by the Sith lord Darth sidious....  in such an instance Senator Palpatine may not even realise he is also the Sith lord.. at least not until Darth Sidious takes over completely..hence the physical corruption we see in him by RotJ


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 1, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *7. I'm tracking down a rumor that Lucas confirmed Boba Fett's return in Ep III, will let you know if I can confirm it.
> *




Episode 3 takes place only 2 years after Episode 2. 

(at least in the timeline placed forth by the Novels published. A timeline Lucas has enorsed via the starwars.com site)

Therefor Boba CANT make an appearence in Episode 2. Unless you want to have a 12 year old Boba Fett running around.

I remember at some novel reading that Boba Fetts "real" name was Jaster Mareel. Or something or other. Now I consider the books to be cannon unless they directly contradict something in the movies. 

Obviously Episode 2 makes a small Contradiction on the identity of Boba Fett.

Personally i think Young Boba takes a new identity (he cant very well go under Boba Fett or the republic or someone else would place him in "protective custody" or who knows what else)

And when one day he finally becoms a bounty hunter he takes his old name :-D

Regardless unless Lucas changes the amount of time Ep 3 takes place after Ep2 then Boba Cannot be in it as the bounty hunter.


----------



## pomes (Jun 1, 2002)

> One thing I do wonder. If indeed Palpatine is Darth Sidious, at what point did a noble from Naboo turn into a powerful Sith Lord?  Was Palpatine's political background on Naboo faked? That seems like a hard thing to accomplish.
> 
> I find it hard to imagine this young man from Naboo going through his political climb while at the same time learning to become a Sith Lord. But who knows........




One thing I remember from the movie that nobody has seemed to pick up on - there was a powerful Jedi master named Siphadius (sic?) which sounds quite close to Sidious, who somehow managed to purchase a clone army for the Republic, after his death, without the Republic or the Jedi being able to detect either him or the clone army. Anyone that powerful should be able to conceal their powers very effectively anywhere. Even if he were to show up in the senate as a senator. Nobody I've talked to about the movie seems to remember this part very well, but I think it will end up being one of the most important details of the next movie. I, for one, am very eager and hopeful that we learn more about the background of one of the most mysterious characters in movie history.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jun 1, 2002)

pomes said:
			
		

> *One thing I remember from the movie that nobody has seemed to pick up on - there was a powerful Jedi master named Siphadius (sic?) which sounds quite close to Sidious, who somehow managed to purchase a clone army for the Republic, after his death, without the Republic or the Jedi being able to detect either him or the clone army. Anyone that powerful should be able to conceal their powers very effectively anywhere. Even if he were to show up in the senate as a senator. Nobody I've talked to about the movie seems to remember this part very well, but I think it will end up being one of the most important details of the next movie. I, for one, am very eager and hopeful that we learn more about the background of one of the most mysterious characters in movie history. *




Actually, if you listen to the dialogue, it seems Yoda and Mace Windu KNEW Sifo-Dyas, so it's unlikely that Sifo-Dyas and Sidious are the same person.


----------



## Christian (Jun 1, 2002)

Perhaps, know him as well as they think, they did not, hmmm?


----------



## Lady Dragon (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't go for the clone theory in the palpatine/sidious situation when he is emporer in episodes 5-6 he calls himself Emporor Palpatine not Emporor Sidious,Perhaps a bit of arrogance on his part using his real name.He would certainly not use the name of  a clone even one of himself if both of their names were palpatine.

In that case like Anakin/vader he would have long since given up the name but he's been living the double life for so long that he still loves his given name.


----------



## teitan (Jun 1, 2002)

Canis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah.  We did get off on a tangent there.
> 
> ...




I personally think Padme will develop a relationship with Bail Organa that sends Anakin into a jealous rage. In the interview for the current Box set of the OT Lucas mention ANakin dealing wth emotions of Jealousy etc. I don't think he will kill Padme, but that she will die of a broken heart on Alderaan after marrying Bail Organa, though her heart belongs to little Annie. It will be a much more emotional death as Vader will have replaced ANakin and she sees no hope for his redemption.

Jason


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jun 1, 2002)

On the Anakin killing Padme thing.

It doesn't fit with Anakins character. Remember that he gives his life for a son he barely knows. 

Meta thinking -- If Anakin kills Padme he looses all audiance sympathy. We know Vader was a blackhearted SOB but, we believe that there is still some good that remains in him. If he kills his "true love" ?


Teitan -

I could definatly see your scenerio coming into play. If I was a betting man - I would still lay my money on Palpatine killing her and placing the blame on the Jedi. It answers the question of why Anakin hates the entire jedi order so much that he hunts them down and methodically exterminates them. It answers the question of why he would attack Obi-Wan, a mentor & father figure. Last but not least, it answers the question of "why does the republic/senate turn away from the jedi."


----------



## Welverin (Jun 1, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *20 years as a hick then 20 years travelling the galaxy as the only Jedi. I think he would have gotten pretty worldly by then. Also he was not that bad of a hick. Luke was smart and educated enough to expect to be accepted at the Imperial Academy.*




I've been wondering if Owen was delaying Luke?s entrance to the academy on purpose, not because he needed the help as he said, because he knew someone named Skywalker would attract to much attention from the Emperor and Vader (especially someone as talented as Luke).




			
				Lady Dragon said:
			
		

> *I don't go for the clone theory in the palpatine/sidious situation when he is emporer in episodes 5-6 he calls himself Emporor Palpatine not Emporor Sidious,Perhaps a bit of arrogance on his part using his real name.He would certainly not use the name of a clone even one of himself if both of their names were palpatine. *




Don?t forget Palpatine took over the republic from the inside so people would have known his name already, if he were to keep anything secret it would be his force powers.


----------



## Lady Dragon (Jun 1, 2002)

I think the scenario in episode III will go somthing like this as far as Padme and her babies are concerned.

The movie will start with her becoming pregant I think she will tell Anakin this but I could be wrong.Then while she is pregant Anakin will disappear and be believed dead by the other jedi Padme will in her greif turn to Bail Organa and will marry him.

She will give birth to her twins and agree to turn over Luke to the Jedi academy to be raised like his father in the ways of a jedi.She will go to Alderan with Bail and Baby Leia for her new life.Though she may still be senator from Naboo or have buisness for Alderan
so she will still return at times to Corsucant,but leave the baby Leia on Alderan.

During one of these visits Anakin returns,somehow Padme gets killed but not by Anakin There may be a jealously scene however.
Her death turns him to the dark side completely(he will have been fighting it all movie long).

Yoda and Obi-wan flee with baby luke to the Dagobad system(remeber luke said it seems familar.)Then  obi-wan takes him to Tattooine to be raised by the lars family.

Yes a lot more will happen in the movie but this is what I think will happen with Padme,and her children.


----------



## rgard (Jun 1, 2002)

Fenros said:
			
		

> *The prediction I'm making with my friends (yes, money was bet) is that Chancellor Palpatine isn't Darth Sidious, but in fact a clone (or something like that) of Sidious that he can control...  *




My bet is that Palpatine and Darth Sidious are one in the same.  Check out the make-up Ian McDiarmid (Chancellor Palpatine) wears in Episode II.  He has that liver spot action going.  I'm thinking that prolonged exposure to and use of the dark side warps the Sith physically.  I believe the use of the make-up is deliberate to show the transition from Senator Palpatine's look in Episode I (just a middle aged guy) to the cronish look Emperor Palpatine has in Episode VI.  Then there is the way Senator Palpatine says, 'young Skywalker' to Annie in Episode I and the way the Emperor says, 'young Skywalker' to Luke in Episode VI.  Of course clones may have the same manner of speech and thinking, but I believe it's done just to reinforce that the Emperor/Senator/Sith Lord are all the same person.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## aerofynn (Jun 1, 2002)

This is how I think a few things will play out.

Mace will die in a duel with Anakin/Vader. He will provide the distraction for Obi-Wan to spirit Luke (and Leia?) away. The Fett stuff was just laying the foundation for Episode V. It explains why Boba fett and Vader really work very closly together. Lucas also had to close the hole about Fett being involved in the Clone Wars. And really he closed that one in a big way.

We know Palpatine is Darth Sidious but there is no indication that even the Empire at large knows of Darth Sidious. Palpatine was "legitamatly" given rulership. Remeber the Sith way is one of lies and decite. There is no reason why he would suddonly revel that Palatine is a Sith master. Most people are not against the Empire in the beginning. They see the things happening as good, they are afraid and he is protecting them. If Palaptine were to reveal that he is really a Sith master, poular sentient would turn against him.

There will be an assassination attempt on Palpatine's life (either on screen or before the movie) and this will prompt the creation of the Royal Guard. This will give Palpatine the insulation from the Jedi he needs to act against them. This will also be the president for the isolationist Emperor.

We already know the what. Its is the how that will be filled in by Episode III.


----------

